# Mini JCW Or Mk 7 Golf GTI Or A3 S-Line Sportback



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Still considering changing the Audi for something a little smaller

I'm narrowing my choices down somewhat 

Still like the MINI JCW's (3 door)

Looking foreword to seeing the Mk 7 Golf GTI (3 door)

& then there's the Audi option, A3 S-line sportback

Fave at the mo is the the Golf GTI. But it changes all the time ... 

MINI might just be a bit small, but not too worried about that. It's just for the price of a MINI I could get a Golf GTI

Then there's the safe choice and sticking with an Audi, which would be my 4th straight one (3 x A4's) & then an A3

Decisions, decisions ... :wall:

Thoughts? :thumb:
:driver:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

id go for the MINI jcw or even a gen1 mini gp.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

The Mini has bags more character than a GTi and the A3 is just plain boring imho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with Turk.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If there are no other options then ..... Golf gti. But if I could choose something else then I would ave none of them. I would put my money in an 12 month old c class coupe. I would also look at the new a class


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sure the Golf and A3 are probably good cars but I just find them too boring,the A3 is just a more expensive Gold anyway.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes but assuming they still have the a500 I think the two cars would be too similar


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Love all of the choices, wouldn't say no to any of them. Right practical head on, is it a school bus, shopping cart etc as didn't think rear seat space and boot was good on the mini,or is this not of any concern. Can't imagine a lot of difference with vw or Audi as basically same chassis are they not. If not worried about space then best try them all. They won't all drive the same, good luck.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Depends on your needs. They'll all hold their value well, imagine mini will be the most fun on the tight stuff and apparently the pops and bangs through the exhaust are superb. GTI always drives better than the a3 equivalent so I'd probably go for the golf but all 3 are great cars and will all have different strengths and weaknesses. Suppose test drive them all and get the one you love the most

p.s not considered a new 135i? Looks are different but seems to be the best drivers car out there at the moment


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have R56 Cooper S and its great next door got R56 JCW black red roof and mirrors black wheels looks fantastic


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bearing in mind a MK7 Golf 1.4GT with a few options costs £30k+, I'm frightened to even consider what a GTi will cost. 

What about the BMW M135i? 

You aren't going to get more bang for your buck.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

winrya said:


> Depends on your needs. They'll all hold their value well, imagine mini will be the most fun on the tight stuff and apparently the pops and bangs through the exhaust are superb. GTI always drives better than the a3 equivalent so I'd probably go for the golf but all 3 are great cars and will all have different strengths and weaknesses. Suppose test drive them all and get the one you love the most
> 
> p.s not considered a new 135i? Looks are different but seems to be the best drivers car out there at the moment


Good call on the 135, great value also.

The MINI's are too lacking in fit/finish quality for me, of the 4 I've had the niggles have got right on my nerves.

Had a MK5 Golf GTI which I was very happy with, great allrounder and fun in everyday driving.

Maybe an Audi S3?

Or for thrills Clio 200?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mini is replaced later this year


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

SimonBash said:


> Good call on the 135, great value also.
> 
> The MINI's are too lacking in fit/finish quality for me, of the 4 I've had the niggles have got right on my nerves.


We're on our 4th but have picked up a new one 6 weeks ago and the quality compared to our 2008 version is in another league. Our old ones used to rattle a bit but this one is stunning inside. The LCI update has been a massive step forward, I almost enjoy driving it as much as the GTI. 2 litre bmw diesel engine and a JCW kit has me smitten:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Bearing in mind a MK7 Golf 1.4GT with a few options costs £30k+, I'm frightened to even consider what a GTi will cost.
> 
> What about the BMW M135i?
> 
> You aren't going to get more bang for your buck.


30k+ for a 1.4 Golf?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Ross said:


> 30k+ for a 1.4 Golf?


Got to hate inflation


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You could get a Damn good M5 for that.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

winrya said:


> We're on our 4th but have picked up a new one 6 weeks ago and the quality compared to our 2008 version is in another league. Our old ones used to rattle a bit but this one is stunning inside. The LCI update has been a massive step forward, I almost enjoy driving it as much as the GTI. 2 litre bmw diesel engine and a JCW kit has me smitten:lol:


The worst 2 I had were a 2009 Cooper D - DPF issues mainly and a 2004 Cooper S, that had most of the interior inc dash, seat etc replaced! That one rattled and squeaked like a champ!

2006 Cooper S was fine on the whole.

My favourite was our original 2003 Cooper, great fun to chuck around

Have been tempted more than once with the JCW


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Ross said:


> You could get a Damn good M5 for that.


Oh yes! Or a cracking RS4.

Or a very very tidy 997 911


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

winrya said:


> Got to hate inflation





Ross said:


> 30k+ for a 1.4 Golf?


Yes and that isn't fully specced either.

Inflation can't be that bad when BMW can manage a 3.0 twin scroll turbo RWD car with more than double the power for £29k.

The pricing of the new Golf is crazy


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I can't help thinking that the Mini would be the most fun to drive and I'm very much a fan of fun cars. 

But the Golf wins me over on the looks and perhaps as an overall car it offers more, if that makes sense.

As much as I've never liked how the Bini looks, I can't help thinking it'd be the one that'd put a grin on my face most.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kerr said:


> The pricing of the new Golf is crazy


Spec for spec it's barely any more expensive than the Focus or Astra


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Oh yes! Or a cracking RS4.
> 
> Or a very very tidy 997 911


I am so tempted to buy an E39 M5 this year,apparently the best M5 plus it sounds fantastic and I can insure one for 700 quid fully comp


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Turkleton said:


> The Mini has bags more character than a GTi and the A3 is just plain boring imho


Correct


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Yes and that isn't fully specced either.
> 
> Inflation can't be that bad when BMW can manage a 3.0 twin scroll turbo RWD car with more than double the power for £29k.
> 
> The pricing of the new Golf is crazy


I'm all for the M135i when I change cars. Epic spec and performance !!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andy665 said:


> Spec for spec it's barely any more expensive than the Focus or Astra


A Focus ST3 with full leather, sat nav, DAB etc is £25k.

That is a 2.0 250bhp rather than a 1.4GT with 140bhp.

That to me is a huge difference in pricing.

The 280bhp VXR is £27k and that is overpriced too.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Focus st is a bargain, I'd be happy with the st1 @ £21995


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I would cross the Mini off the list, big car price, very little car sizes inside. (I have an R53 mini and see it as a 2 seater with a big boot). Out of the box I see the GTI is a good all rounder and probably the best of the choices, the focus might be well worth looking at too.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Good call on the m135i guys, that's what should be added to ops list:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the input folks :thumb:

There's only the wife and I at home now. We occasionally carry the grandkids but thats all.

We had an R56 Cooper S with the JCW engine kit before the Abarth. I loved it & thought we could get away with a JCW as our main car then.
Would have to be a 3 door in black with a red roof tho' 

The wife and I have always hankered after a Golf GTI. It just might be a bit more practical than the MINI

Still like the Audi mind

I'm not a BMW fan. Like some people aren't fans of Audi's. Its probably down to the fact of where I live. EVERY bug*er has a BMW :wall: As good as the M135i is (i've read quite a few road tests) its one ugly mother of a car & of course its a BM

One thing for sure, the next cars is not going to be white :wall: :lol:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> As good as the M135i is (i've read quite a few road tests) its one ugly mother of a car


Haha :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Thanks for all the input folks :thumb:
> 
> There's only the wife and I at home now. We occasionally carry the grandkids but thats all.
> 
> ...


I fully agree it isn't a great looking car.

However neither is a Golf or a A3.

The A3 is especially dull to look at and drive.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

^^ agree :thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd be looking at a nearly new s3 for that money, or a slightly older edition 30 gti. I'm not a fan of the mini looks, and as for the m135i any car that has to play engine noise through the stereo is a no from me! And it has a face that only a mother could love.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Willows-dad said:


> I'd be looking at a nearly new s3 for that money, or a slightly older edition 30 gti. I'm not a fan of the mini looks, and as for the m135i any car that has to play engine noise through the stereo is a no from me! And it has a face that only a mother could love.


It's a odd thing to do but getting more and more common.

Still the 6 pot N55 sounds vastly better than a 4 pot VAG unit in its own right.

It is a bit of a trivial reason to ignore what is a vastly superior car.

Considering the M135i is a better car than the RS3, taking a S3 ahead of it is a huge step backwards.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Personally I'd take a look at the 4.2 s5 in that price bracket seen as you only need the rear seats occasionally. Obviously I'm a bit biased towards the rings but there seems to be a few audi bashers on here.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Turkleton said:


> The Mini has bags more character than a GTi and the A3 is just plain boring imho


.......no chance. GTI all the way.:devil:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Willows-dad said:


> Personally I'd take a look at the 4.2 s5 in that price bracket seen as you only need the rear seats occasionally. Obviously I'm a bit biased towards the rings but there seems to be a few audi bashers on here.


I'm not an Audi basher.

It is just a little tiresome hearing the praise of Audi and the slating on BMW when the criticism is either unjustified or very much applicable to their car too.

Audi do make good cars but I'm a little lost why in the last few years their hype has gone off the scale.

They aren't doing anything exceptional that nobody else does.

The S5 is a good car to but nothing exceptional. The 335i is faster and costs far less although doesn't have a V8.

The S5 is nearly the same costs as a similar M3.

Again the M3 is more than a match for the RS not the S model.

You do get more bang for your buck with BMW these days.

Just why so many people have an instant dislike to bmw on here baffles me. There is always queues of people waiting with the boot to put in.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Wasn't pointing any fingers. I'm not an audi fan boy I just like the ethos, although they are going the way of apple and need to make a revolutionary car instead of an evolutionary car. I just don't like the new bmw shark face that they seem to be putting on all of their cars, give me an e30 m3 any day. Any way back on topic!


----------

